# Schnittstellenimplementierung XML-Transformation



## nrg (5. Mrz 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

die Schnittstelle soll über Properties gemappt werden können. Es sollen außerdem einige Funktionen zur Datentransformation verfügbar sein. Ich verwende bei sowas gerne eine JavaScriptEngine, der ich einige Objekte hinwerfe. Dadurch entsteht z.B. folgendes Mapping:


```
field.Destinationfield = obj.get("Sourcefield")
```

XML als Quelle ist mit einem Wrapper und X-Path ja kein großes Problem. XML als Ziel hingegen macht mir in der Darstellung des Mappings schon immer wieder Sorgen.

Bei aktueller Schnittstellenanforderung ist es im Grunde eine reine XML-Transformation. Sowohl meine Quelle, als auch mein Ziel ist eine XML-Datei. Eins vielleicht vorne weg: mit XSLT konnte ich mich noch nie anfreunden .

Nachdem die Ziel-XML zudem sehr umfangreich ist, war es mir zu aufwändig einen Wrapper zu schreiben.

Aktuell mache ich das Ganze mit JAXB und Reflection. Das Problem daran ist, dass das Mapping keiner versteht, der nicht selbst Java programmiert.

Was gibt es für Alternativen für so ein Vorhaben? Wie würdet ihr das angehen?

Grüße
nrg


----------



## nrg (7. Mrz 2015)

habe was brauchbares gefunden. Mit JAXB, Jackson und bisschen Reflection lässt sich das ganz gut darstellen.


----------

